# Caramel filling for chocolates?



## lisa2k (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I need a recipe for a caramel to fill approx 20 chocolates (small get together).  I'm tempering and molding, so I need a caramel that's firm enough to pipe into the chocolate coated wells, but still oozy enough upon bite (softball stage?).  I would prefer to make a flavored caramel..like passion fruit or mango.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,
Lisa


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

200g fruit puree

300g sugar

140g glucose or high DE corn syrup

400 g cream

90g butter


----------



## lisa2k (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much!  However, one more question..since I've never made a caramel to fill chocolates.  What temp will give me the firm, but non viscous aspect upon bites?  Like if I cut one open, it oozes just slightly?


----------



## wolupsydney (Jul 6, 2011)

hello,
I am French  and this is  one of my recipes:
Praline  lemon cilantro (about 150 chocolates)

100  g of cocoa butter.
230  g of milk to cover coating.
1000  g of almond praline hazelnut.
15 g  coriander powder.
2  g of lemon oil.

Melt butter  with milk cover, add  the praline tempered, add thecoriander  essential oil. Pour in a 34 x 34 x 5 cm. Left to crystallizefor 24 h at  17 ° C and 65 ° humidity.  Detail of the squares of 2.2 cm square with a guitar and coat them with the Milky coverage.  Goldmarble  decor.


----------

